# 10 Speed Chain Wear 7800 Vs. 7801 Chain



## 3465mike

All 10 speed shimano users.........I advise you to check your chain for wear.......some of the local area cyclists/racers and I have only been getting about 1000-1200 miles on our chaina before they're stretched beyond recommended use....the result is a louder drivetrain, sloppier shifts and cassette wear.......I've had to replace my chain every 3-4 weeks.....not cheap (luckily I work at a shop)..we had a local racer who logged 10 days on a brand new chain approach shimano's tech's at a local race with shifting issues.....he was told the chain was worn.......he explained the newness of the chain, was told (im paraphrasing) that they don't last long..........
RELATED.......be aware that there are 2 10 speed Dura-ace chains......the 7800 and it's mid-season replacement, the7801, and 1 ultegra 10 speed chain (6600) ....the screwed up thing is Shimano states that under no circumstances are the chain pins interchangeable between the 7800 and 7801 (the ultegra 6600 chain uses the same pin as the new 7801 chain)......just curious how many people even knew there were 2 D/A chains, and if not, how many have the wrong pin??? FYI the 7801/6600 pin has 3 lines on the breakaway tip of the replacement pin, while the 7800 only has one........
Mike


----------



## VaughnA

I don't know which chain I have but it came on my bike. I bought the bike used from a local shop owner with about 500 miles on it at the time. I've since put close to 2000 miles on it. I check the chain often with a park chain measurement tool and it isn't close to being in the wear zone of the tool. I'm fastidious about maintenance, but I'm 190 and still don't see much wear. I bought the chain gauge because I'd heard the same things about the DA10 chains, I don't want to spend 160 bucks for a cassette either.

YMMV (Obviously)

VaughnA


----------



## Thommy

*Ditch that f-ing Shimano chain*



3465mike said:


> All 10 speed shimano users.........I advise you to check your chain for wear.......some of the local area cyclists/racers and I have only been getting about 1000-1200 miles on our chaina before they're stretched beyond recommended use....the result is a louder drivetrain, sloppier shifts and cassette wear.......I've had to replace my chain every 3-4 weeks.....not cheap (luckily I work at a shop)..we had a local racer who logged 10 days on a brand new chain approach shimano's tech's at a local race with shifting issues.....he was told the chain was worn.......he explained the newness of the chain, was told (im paraphrasing) that they don't last long..........
> RELATED.......be aware that there are 2 10 speed Dura-ace chains......the 7800 and it's mid-season replacement, the7801, and 1 ultegra 10 speed chain (6600) ....the screwed up thing is Shimano states that under no circumstances are the chain pins interchangeable between the 7800 and 7801 (the ultegra 6600 chain uses the same pin as the new 7801 chain)......just curious how many people even knew there were 2 D/A chains, and if not, how many have the wrong pin??? FYI the 7801/6600 pin has 3 lines on the breakaway tip of the replacement pin, while the 7800 only has one........
> Mike


I think it's time to start using SRAM or Wipperman. I never repalce my chains with Shimano, I always go with the SRAMs. I can't afford the Wipperman but they do last. I've had lot's of luck with the higher end KMC chains as well.


----------



## ukiahb

*hmmm...interesting....maybe try a Campy chain??*

I'm using a DA10 chain on a Campy 10sp bike and it has run perfectly so far, but I'll definately check it for wear before my cassette is wrecked. A Campy 10sp chain would probably run fine on a DA10 bike, might be worth a try, they don't have a reputation for premature wear. This is NOT an anti-Shimano post, I use both on various bikes......


----------



## jun1662

*My Take on CN 7800*

Sorry guys for posting this late but I just wanted to share to most people how I view this more particularly if it involves a big company such as the big S.

I for one is using the DA group for more than a year now and just recently replaced my DA chain after my LBS recommended that it be replaced because of issues which might affect my cassette and other drivetrain components. i've learned about this chain issues before and if you browse this site you'll notice some even posted their bad experience concerning this product.

What really P's me is the fact that S just came out with a new product without issuing a recall of the 7800 series. The CN7801 I heard is meant/ or an improvement of the previous which somehow will address the problems (CN7800) as mentioned. Big S should be responsible enough to pullout from dealers/outlet all this problematic chain so that consumers are assured of quality and reliable product regardless of cost. In my area the dealers are still carrying this 7800 series, and that really sucks . .


. .


----------



## Mr. Scary

jun1662 said:


> Sorry guys for posting this late but I just wanted to share to most people how I view this more particularly if it involves a big company such as the big S.
> 
> I for one is using the DA group for more than a year now and just recently replaced my DA chain after my LBS recommended that it be replaced because of issues which might affect my cassette and other drivetrain components. i've learned about this chain issues before and if you browse this site you'll notice some even posted their bad experience concerning this product.
> 
> What really P's me is the fact that S just came out with a new product without issuing a recall of the 7800 series. The CN7801 I heard is meant/ or an improvement of the previous which somehow will address the problems (CN7800) as mentioned. Big S should be responsible enough to pullout from dealers/outlet all this problematic chain so that consumers are assured of quality and reliable product regardless of cost. In my area the dealers are still carrying this 7800 series, and that really sucks . .
> 
> 
> . .


So every company that has never built anything perfect (and the product is not life threatening) should pull it and issue a recall because you think so? I have used the 7800 series chain for 5000 miles (two of them) with no issues. I'm not even sure what is upgraded on the 7801 but I'm sure it falls under mild product improvement/upgrade and there are not thousands of incidents of injury or death...
People like you cause prices to rise to defend from lawsuits, etc.


----------



## bg.

jun1662 said:


> What really P's me is the fact that S just came out with a new product without issuing a recall of the 7800 series. The CN7801 I heard is meant/ or an improvement of the previous which somehow will address the problems (CN7800) as mentioned. Big S should be responsible enough to pullout from dealers/outlet all this problematic chain so that consumers are assured of quality and reliable product regardless of cost. In my area the dealers are still carrying this 7800 series, and that really sucks .



I see your point and I acknowledge it.

However, there are plenty of examples of new products which end up being quickly replaced without any sort of recal. The 7800s weren't DANGEROUS to anyone were they? Shimano's simply reacted to feedback about a first-year product.

If you think this is unheard of with Dura Ace, try using the original hollowtech D/A bottom bracket. It'll last just fine until your first ride in the rain. It's the only piece of my bike that's Ultegra


----------



## boris the blade

i was told bu someone, i forget who, that the dura-ace chains are made for racing and dont last very long. As an interesting note most of the discovery team used ultegra chains for the tour perhaps for a little more longevity?


----------



## VaughnA

boris the blade said:


> i was told bu someone, i forget who, that the dura-ace chains are made for racing and dont last very long. As an interesting note most of the discovery team used ultegra chains for the tour perhaps for a little more longevity?


Just to update my chain info which I commented on last year, I have probably 5000 miles on my 10 speed DA chain and it still measures good on my park chain checker, not even close to stretched enough to need replacement. I put a compact and new cassette on at about 4000 miles without changing the chain. The chain works flawlessly with the new and an old cassette that I switch out depending on conditions. I probably should change it according to the mileage but I don't see the need when it measures fine. And I'm no shrinking violet, I'm 190+ and live in a very hilly area. I guess I'm living right or just got lucky. I do clean and lube my chain every 100 miles or so, maybe that's the difference.


----------



## psi_co

On my bike it´s the second 7800 chain and actually, it´s longer lasting than the 7700/7701s, or at least they work as long as them and when they begin to wear, they will still shift more smoothly than the 9-speeds.

I´ve had a look at the chain specs and there seems to be little differnce -if any, between the DA-, Ultegra- or 105 10-speed chains.

Maybe the surface treatment is a little more extensive on the Ultergra/Das than the 105s.


----------

